
Dealing with Internet Trolls - the Cognitive Therapy Approach - Garbage
http://shlomifish.livejournal.com/909.html
======
bediger
I'm fairly certain I've dealt with Problem Children before that this approach
would not work with. "Dr" John Grubor comes to mind, but that was ages ago.

